
Ford Beats Tesla, Again - Alupis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2019/07/06/ford-beats-tesla-again/
======
tim333
These kind of articles - that Ford beat Tesla because it's stock did better
over the previous 12 months are not very meaningful. If you want to play with
the numbers you could point out that Tesla is up over 10x since its IPO in
2010 while Ford is down slightly over the same period. The relative
performance of stocks over short periods are kind of random.

------
jillesvangurp
Ford is pretty far done shutting down their legacy business and their
partnerships with VW and Rivian look promising. So, I imagine financially
things look quite good now that they've gotten rid of large parts of their
legacy business and associated dead weight. However, Tesla remains a big
competitor and arguably their biggest challenger and Ford has just outsourced
their key technology to meet that challenge to others effectively and is now
heavily dependent on their partners. I'm not sure if that's such a good move
long term which is what share values are usually about. Tesla continues to
look like a high risk, high reward type investment. Model 3 has been
controversial but it is definitely hurting their competitors now. Pickup
Trucks (Ford's remaining core business) are next. The Rivian partnership looks
smart. But also risky.

------
karmakaze
Essentially not news. It even says why:

> Ford is beating [...] Tesla. On Wall Street, that is.

> "A combination of a beat-down Ford bouncing back on trade deal optimism and
> concerns regarding Tesla's demand that recently pushed the stock lower have
> resulted in the current situation,” says Thibault.“However, both Ford and
> Tesla's performances at the moment stem from temporary hopes and concerns,
> so the current trend for both might not last. I've seen Ford as undervalued
> and Tesla as overvalued in the past year, so to me the market is correcting
> both in the right direction."

